# 2015 Nissan Titan to Gain Cummins Diesel V8



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> As it turns out, Nissan poached more than just an executive from Chrysler’s Ram truck brand when Fred Diaz leaped lilly pads.
> 
> Nissan’s next-generation of Titan pickup trucks will include a turbocharged 5.0-liter V8 Cummins diesel powerplant, the company announced today. Official output ratings are still unavailable, but the engine is expected to make over 300 hp and somewhere in the mid-500 lb-ft of torque range.
> 
> ...


Read the rest of the story about the diesel Nissan Titan at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## rossyfernandes (Jun 3, 2013)

2015 Nissan is awesome


----------

